# Bean on a budget



## Kyle T (Jan 6, 2016)

Having just decided to purchase an Aeropress I now need some good beans to go with it (whole or ground). I am used to spend the typical £3.50 on a bag of ground coffee from the supermarket so go gentle with the recommendations, I don't want to break the bank on my first bag.


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

Way to many roasters/beans to mention.

For starters hit rave, hasbean sites, they cover all price ranges, read the tasting notes and see what tickles your taste buds...


----------



## timmyjj21 (May 10, 2015)

The Wholefoods near me does a variety of fresh roasted beens that are acceptable and palatable if you steer away from their 'dark' roasts that are half way to charcoal. 250g is less than £4. Assuming you wanted to stick to cheaper stuff...


----------



## NickdeBug (Jan 18, 2015)

Red Tail, who advertise on here, frequently provide cheap kilos of decent beans. Their regular prices are pretty good as well.

Rave Coffee are considered exceptional value and you will get 20% off your first order if you sign up on their website.

Lots of places with sub-£5 (£20/kilo) beans. Check out the ad banners on the site as they frequently have discount codes for forum members.

Maybe your best option would be to purchase something like a Starter kit from Hasbean. £22 gets you 5 bags of beans for filter. It will give you a range of styles to try before you find what you like.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Buying cheap supermarket beans is false economy - get some from a fresh roasters and spent £1-2 more ....would my advice

Where are you based , is there a roaster near you


----------



## Grahamg (Oct 24, 2013)

My top notch VFM is Rave's Italian Job - crazy cheap at £9.50 a kilo. With postage it's only just over £12 to your doorstep. That's cheaper than supermarket ground (assuming your £3.50 is for 225-250g). Then for just a few quid more, there's whole host of other blends available and maybe some of the cheaper single origins. I'd be interested to hear others budget recommendations given that there are so many roasters out there now.

Apologies for the repeat info - drafted post an hour or so ago, then distracted by work ;-)


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

Kyle T said:


> Having just decided to purchase an Aeropress I now need some good beans to go with it (whole or ground).


Whole or ground? You definitely need to get a grinder and buy whole beans. Even good coffee from good roasters will not stay good for long if it's ground before you get it. Get a hand grinder as soon as you can if you want to get the best from your AP


----------



## Kyle T (Jan 6, 2016)

Thanks for all of the replies. I have ordered some Redtail coffee from Amazon to arrive with me Aeropress. I have also ordered a bag from a roaster in Nottingham where I live called 200 Degree coffee. @Grahamg I will try the Rave coffee next.

@hotmetal my intention is to get a hand grinder asap.


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

avenue.coffee offer free postage now


----------



## NickdeBug (Jan 18, 2015)

Grahamg said:


> My top notch VFM is Rave's Italian Job - crazy cheap at £9.50 a kilo. With postage it's only just over £12 to your doorstep. That's cheaper than supermarket ground (assuming your £3.50 is for 225-250g). Then for just a few quid more, there's whole host of other blends available and maybe some of the cheaper single origins. I'd be interested to hear others budget recommendations given that there are so many roasters out there now.
> 
> Apologies for the repeat info - drafted post an hour or so ago, then distracted by work ;-)


Rave Italian Job in an Aeropress? Cheap for sure, but I would say that there are tastier brews waiting out there for you to try.


----------



## Jez H (Apr 4, 2015)

Rave's "deal of the day" is always worth a look.

http://ravecoffee.co.uk/collections/daily-deals


----------



## yardbent (Aug 8, 2015)

> i dont know Redtail at all
> 
> but i have read on here that coffee via Amazon ''can'' be older than buying fresh roasted beans direct from RAVE, Hasbean et al.


----------



## ShortShots (Oct 2, 2013)

yardbent said:


> i dont know Redtail at all
> 
> but i have read on here that coffee via Amazon ''can'' be older than buying fresh roasted beans direct from RAVE, Hasbean et al.


That usually only applies to Amazon prime, most standard amazon vendors sell it direct from their premises using amazon as a shopping cart. Prime is evil for goods that have a short 'best by' due to the nature of their PO system.

In saying that, buying direct IS always the best way to go


----------



## Kyle T (Jan 6, 2016)

Damn, I used Amazon Prime! So are you saying there is a chance the coffee could arrive out of date? or very close to its use by date? I only ordered the coffee with the Aeropress so I could use it right away








but I do also have some 200 Degree coffee coming direct.


----------



## ShortShots (Oct 2, 2013)

I'm sure it's fine, it only gets ballsed up if amazon don't run FIFO properly (which sometimes they don't). We send our pallets up weekly and its usually ok, occasionally someone gets stuck with older coffee but we nitrogen flush our amazon products. I'd get in contact with redtail and ask them, or just wait and see what the roast date is, it could well be fine!


----------



## Jollybean (May 19, 2013)

Coffee Compass is also worth a look as they have some very tasty beans


----------



## marathonic (Jan 17, 2016)

Thanks all for the recommendations. I have a subscription for which the last batch comes on 17th February. However, it's a monthly subscription which usually runs out after a fortnight. I've also visitors coming for a fortnight next month so think that, in addition to a new subscription, a one off order is in the pipeline.

Pact Coffee looks a good shout. I mind try two taster packs and the fudge blend evolution - using the 20% discount and getting free delivery.

How long do beans generally retain reasonable quality? I've read anything between 4 and 6 weeks.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Worth deciding if you stem looking for a sub with lots of recommendations amor one with a code . Pact is ok coffee not a patch of the has bean sub tho ( quality and variety of greens bought )


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Clicking the banners at the top and bottom of each page takes you to sponsor roasters (such as Rave, Foundry, Coffee Compass, Has Bean, Jolly Brew Coffee Company, RedTail, Small Batch Coffee, Hope and Glory, Bean Heroes, Bella Barista) so you will have plenty of choice.

Often they have discount codes on the banners as well.

Where possible please click through the banner as it helps us track the conversion rate for sponsors, so they can see where their custom comes from and helps keep Coffee Forums UK online and free for members.


----------



## marathonic (Jan 17, 2016)

Thanks. I think the Hasbean sub is winning out at the moment, with Pact to tide me over in the meantime.

Id love to do the weekly subscription on an annual basis but £250 is quite a big outlay for myself.


----------



## marathonic (Jan 17, 2016)

Glenn said:


> Where possible please click through the banner as it helps us track the conversion rate for sponsors, so they can see where their custom comes from and helps keep Coffee Forums UK online and free for members.


Thanks for the advice. I'll bear this in mind when ordering both the one-off order and the sub.


----------

